# Elf on the Shelf halloween style



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

I miss you, halloween. Christmas is nice- but- sigh.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Great, i hate those elf on a shelf dolls, Get'em spidey


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohh, poor elf on the shelf. I like the little guys. but the Halloween side of me says, yes, get them spidey. lol.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

That made my day. Nice work.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Fantastic, I have to make certain Lil Ghouliette see this thread, she will adore it.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

HA! I like elves too, but the spending and cleaning and cooking and stress of Christmas makes me pine for the gentle days of the spending and cleaning and cooking and stress of Halloween!


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Love the cocooned elves! 
I've had my own elf on a shelf for many, many years - but he has a bit of a temper...


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, Love the elf spider victim,

Our elf has had some difficult times over the years as well.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha! You guys crack me up! I would put a tiny Santa hat on the spider, lol, but I'm just weird like that. Now I want to go get my spiders out of the basement storage!!


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

You are all too funny!!!

My neighbor just told us she "Ain't doin nothin for Christmas" this year - no presents, no tree, no decorations, and absolutely no Shelf Elf!

I guess there are a bunch of moms who are very anti-Elf now? She said it's too commercial. But I always thought it was cool that a mom started it from scratch with her family... 

Anyone do the Witch version for Halloween?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Pretty funny! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

These are terrific!!! My motto is you can't have Christmas without at least a little halloween. Great job on the ideas!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Just to be clear- the photo I posted to begin the thread is not mine- just a photo I found on the net. The folks who staged and photographed are the clever ones.

Those members who do have original photos are the clever ones as well.

A thread of members working Mr Shelf Elf over halloween style would be pretty magnificent, though.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

HalloweenieChallenge said:


> You are all too funny!!!
> 
> My neighbor just told us she "Ain't doin nothin for Christmas" this year - no presents, no tree, no decorations, and absolutely no Shelf Elf!
> 
> ...


Oh post a link if you have one! What WITCH version??


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

This has given me alot to think about, i think next year i will just leave all my Halloween stuff out through Christmas and, i don't know put a santa hat on the grim reaper or something.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm getting a kick out of all the pictures. elf with a temper, elf on a spit. lmao. and hey, I like that troll prop. he's awesome. and I agree, I want to see a witch version. geesh, I don't have an elf on the shelf. now you guys make me want one.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I saw this one and thought it would be a good Halloween Elf on the Shelf


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

LOL! Where are my presents??


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I almost want to go out and buy a shelf elf just to put some Halloween twist on it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my grandkids were pretty naughty the other day. and when they got home from school the next day. there they were on entering the house face to face with an elf. my daughter set that one up good. now it seems this elf seems to find its way to the room of the naughtiest child each day. having good fun with that one.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Even the Abominable Snowman has had enough....


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't like Elf on a shelf.

If my son was still little, I think I'd do Krampus on a shelf!


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

That is great...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cherrybrandy, so that's how marshmellows are made. and if I ever want to snuff an elf, I will keep in mind to call combat joe. good ones.
dulcet, let's hope the elf doesn't snag a log to toss at our furry friend. ewwww. lol.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

This is so cool


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

As requested, the Halloween version:

Actually - I found 2!

#1- The Switch Witch:


http://www.switch-witch.com/









"Here’s how it works: In early October, the Switch Witch — a small, friendly-looking plush witch — flies in on her cauldron, landing on a windowsill in your house. On Halloween night, your little ones leave a pile of candy in front of the Switch Witch, and in the morning, they find that a special gift — a new book or toy, say — has replaced their sweet treats. "


#2 - Switchcrafted

http://switchcrafted.com/











Similar idea - give your candy to your Switch Witch and get a healthier treat in return.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

halloweenie, she is really cute.


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah, I think it's kind of a cute idea!

I know as a child I would have LOVED to have a switch witch.

Probably a lot more than an elf...


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

This was Lord Grimley's Photo


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

grimly, yikes! it looks like that elf is in a whole lot of trouble


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

lol oh my !!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Not mine and not an elf, but I have a friend who uses a small smelly all through halloween on Facebook. She take a pic everyday of what he is up to and posts it. She calls him MR. boner and it is hilarious. This year she did an elf I. December. One year Mr. boner appeared for an encore in the heat of the summer for awhile. Too funny.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, what is a small smelly. 
I was digging through some xmas stuff, and I found I have an elf on the shelf guy. I guess I just bought him because I thought he was cute. I don't remember buying him. and I didn't realize his status. now I'm stoked. my daughter has one. she had fun with hers this year. when one of the girls was bad, they would wake up to find him somewhere in their room with a note. and when they were good, and did something special, there would be a good note. and my daughter couldn't afford a tree this year because they just bought a house. so some coworkers snuck in her house and put up a tree for her, and left some ornaments. to her kids amazement, they woke up and that elf had started decorating the tree. he was hanging from an ornament. and then the kids went to their dads for a week. my daughter posed the elf in the window, and took a picture. she told the kids she came home and there he was just sitting looking out the window. she thinks he missed you kids she told them. then she called their dad, and dropped the elf off. the next morning my daughter called the kids and told them the elf must have left. she couldn't find him anywhere. when the kids went to leave their dads for an outing, there was the elf hanging on the inside doorknob. that darn elf started up his shenanigans around the dads house. to much fun


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That was supposed to be a small skelly --skeleton and auto correct keeps changing it


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, that does sound cute. I always loved that commercial where they steal the neighbors gnome and take it on vacation with them. they take pictures of him on vacation. then return him and leave the pictures. to funny.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Love these ideas! I did do the Elf thing for the kiddos last Christmas. It was a pain to remember to switch his place every night. Of course my kids pointed out that he had not moved in three days. Oops


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Halloween has a version; Pumpkin on the Porch!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

pumpkinhead86 said:


> Love these ideas! I did do the Elf thing for the kiddos last Christmas. It was a pain to remember to switch his place every night. Of course my kids pointed out that he had not moved in three days. Oops


Officially your elf reported to Santa at the North pole and just returned to the same spot each night because he/she liked the view and it was a comfortable resting spot.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

doto said:


> Officially your elf reported to Santa at the North pole and just returned to the same spot each night because he/she liked the view and it was a comfortable resting spot.


That sounds about right! Upside down in a vase, lol! I was relieved when it was over. My oldest made comments all the time when I was slacking.


----------

